# Google Play> My Apps> All



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

So whenever you go to the Pay store, then my apps, then swipe over to the All list, this of course shows basically everything you have ever downloaded to your device.

Is there a way to completely empty that list, and have it repopulated fresh?

I know it seems like that would be the same as the other list, but some apps that you have inverted or use different signed keys, and use TiBU to remove market link still show there.

Anyway I guess my reasoning doesn't really matter...but does anyone know if it's possible?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought there was a way from the market in the browser, but some things have changed since switching to the play store. I'd like to do this as well. I have plenty of apps I don't need showing up in there anymore. I'd just like it to look a bit cleaner is all.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Someone has to know. But maybe the lack of response means the answer is no....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (AOKP M6 , Leankernel 3.9.0 exp4, 4.0.4 Radios, Inverted Gapps, TWRP 2.2 Recovery)


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

My last try on this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As far as I know, there is nothing to do about it as you really can't screw around with the actual market app past simple theming. Google screwed up the market in that area and has no concern about fixing it, it seems. Nothing like seeing apps you installed 2 years ago on there still and have no desire to install again.


----------

